# 3Rensho



## mlminard (Apr 21, 2010)

Needing some help valuing a vintage 3Rensho before I try to sell. 58cm Super Record Export. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I follow the prices pretty close.... It looks like Dura Ace 7400 parts...As it sits right now, I'm going to say $800-$1000.......The frame would sell for $500-$700...


----------



## mlminard (Apr 21, 2010)

ok..thanks for the help. yes it's dura-ace.


----------



## OperaLover (Jan 20, 2002)

I agree with Dave. It's not a Katana, but looks like a top line frame and from the picture. Does it have the Super end dropouts? It looks clean but no chrome. The aero shifter mount makes replacement parts a little tougher to come by although you might be able to just swap out the shift levers on aero mount bosses. 

I wouldn't sell it, but I am scentimentally attached to mine that I have owned since 1987!


----------



## JML (May 16, 2003)

Looks like an SRA (the A is for Aerodynamic) from 1985, which would match the appearance of the frame (the seat stays and dropouts are the dispositive clues). If the parts are original, the Dura Ace 7400 came out in 1985, which is further confirmation. 

When I enlarge your picture, it shows this was made before the Super Ends were used.. These pictures are from a 1986 Bicycle Guide review of the next version, with the Super Ends. Looks like it's in great condition. Someone might pay very nicely for this bike.

The stem looks engraved -- there were engraved "3Rensho" Nitto Pearl stems. But the bars' bend doesn't look like a Nitto. What are they?

Good luck with the sale. You'll probably want much better pictures to help you get the right price.


----------



## mlminard (Apr 21, 2010)

I appreciate the help, and yes kind of debating whether or not to sell. I'm not familiar with the super end drop outs but here's some more pics. will check the bars but i believe they're cinelli. it's almost full dura-ace and original. It's says super record export on the chain stay and aerodynamic on the top tube.


----------



## JML (May 16, 2003)

Looks like it's the year & model I thought it was. The Super Ends have sockets on the dropouts, into which the tubes go. You have the "regular" dropouts, which are either Shimano or Campagnolo. 

I found more information about the stem. Pantographed Cinelli pantographed were available:

View attachment 199826


It looks like it's in great shape, but for some dirt or old grease on various components. The components seem to be more used than the frame, from the pictures, with marring, scratches, etc. But is that corrosion around the top tube cable guide, nearest the head tube? It is possible that's from dripping sweat and use of the bike on a trainer... The stem is marred from lower insertions, obviously, and I can't tell if that's grease or rust on the headset, but from the pictures, other than the possible corrosion I pointed out, the frame seems largely unmarked and well-maintained. The chain is rusted, clearly, and there seem to be spots of rust on various components.

I'm biased, obviously, given that I own a 3Rensho, but if the bike fits you, you'd be hard pressed to find a finer riding frame. Doesn't sound as if you have ridden it, or if it was yours. If the bike fits, and you want to restore it to the original glory (assuming there's corrosion and the need for repainting), it's probably well worth it. But if you go to sell it, you'll find a buyer who will appreciate it, and pay well for the privilege. It will likely not depreciate if you keep it (far from it). The only unusual part of the bike, as noted, is the aero mounting for the levers, but they seem to be in pretty good shape. 

For history on 3Renshos, you can search this forum, and go to Dave's blog. Google "3Rensho" for more info. It's one of the most-coveted Japanese bikes, because of the impeccable quality, low production volume, and limited time span in which they were made. They made about 80 a month in Japan, of all types (road, track, etc.) and the US importer didn't bring in all that many. Yoshi Konno, the man behind the brand, was disabled in an accident, resulting in the end of 3Rensho. 

The frame was probably about $500 new, back then. Figure inflation into the calculations, and it's doing pretty well if Dave's estimates are right.


----------



## mlminard (Apr 21, 2010)

The handlebars are cinelli criterium, no markings on the stem other than the 3rensho. there is some corrosion on the first cable guide and you're right about it being used indoors on a trainer. the bike is actually my dad's and he used to race and train on it before moving it indoors than eventually hung it up and moved on to other bikes. i've thought about keeping it but i've got way too many bikes of my own. i appreciate all the knowledge and enjoy reading about the history. I was thinking it may be close to $1500 but based on some comments, I may be lucky to get 1200?


----------

